
Fight Fake News Images with Copy-Move Forgery Detection - jeffreyqporter
https://blog.filestack.com/api/copy-move-forgery-detection/
======
jgrahamc
Nice to see a Go implementation of this. I did the same back in 2008 in C:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-write-
myself...](http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-write-myself-
aston.html)

------
tech_enthusiast
Can this technology be used to detect stop the fake news epidemic that we have
right now?

~~~
jeffreyqporter
This can help fight one aspect of fake news. Unfortunately I think this is a
back and forth game. We stop one avenue and they just find another. The
technology here is specific to identifying images that have been edited in an
effort to make them fit the narrative (so to speak). I'd love to see (and look
forward to seeing) some of the ML work that's being done continue to be used
in other cases to help stop fake news.

